# abasin closing this weekend



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ya not suprised, but not happy. Now I gotta run up there wed and fri to say 'bye to a horrible season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, my wife wanted to head up to Silverthorne this weekend to go to the outlets, so I threw the board in the truck and took a few laps at Loveland to close out the season. We took the pass over and one glance at A-Bay told me that there was no way in hell they were making it much longer. Everyone that was open this weekend had to work their ass off to spread what little snow remains around.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I was at the Love on closing day and was expecting everyone to be packed onto the white ribbon of death. I was actually suprised how much terrain was open. It was almost as good as any other day this season and a fun one to boot!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I only took 3 or 4 runs on Sunday as the wife and dog were waiting in the parking log, but I'll be damned if I was gonna drive right by there and not take a few laps. It was a beautiful day and the snow was better than I expected for sure.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

We were rocking the Woodcellar bus grillin and drinkin (although I just had 2 before noon as I was the downhill driver). I'll have to mention it and give a holler/invite to everyone next year. Will probably do it opening day too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Were you guys up front on the far side of the parking lot from the lodge? If so, I walked right by you guys.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I realized they weren't making it last week when I was forced to go there due to Breck not being open. It was bad like real bad.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Were you guys up front on the far side of the parking lot from the lodge? If so, I walked right by you guys.



yep

we weren't really tearing it up, sometimes theres a full bus, sunday was only 6 or 7 of us.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Loveland wasn't too bad on closing day. Everything was actually pretty decent except for the immediate area around the base of lifts 1 and 2. I stepped into an 18" puddle on my way to ride my last lift of the day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I hit a rock today in the middle of the park today. 31 inch base my ass.


----------

